# Corsair Force GT



## ile (25. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

Ich würde gerne wissen, wann die Corsair Force GT-SSDs mit SF-2200-Controller auf den Markt kommen und wie viel die Variante mit ca. 120 GB ungefähr kosten wird. Inwieweit beeinflusst der neue 25nm-Speicher die Lebenserwartung?


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (26. Februar 2011)

Bisher liegen hier keine Informationen vor - die CeBit wird hier Informationen bieten


----------

